# [V] PC mit Intel CPU, 8800GT, BeQuier NT, 4 GB RAM, X-Fi, Gigabyte MB und Zubehör



## Mr-R2D2 (5. Mai 2010)

*[V] PC mit Intel CPU, 8800GT, BeQuier NT, 4 GB RAM, X-Fi, Gigabyte MB und Zubehör*

Hallo,





ich verkaufe folgenden PC





CPU: Intel e2140 incl. Intel Kühler


RAM: 4 GB DD2 Ram


Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3


Soundkarte: X-Fi Music


Gehäuse: Coolermaster Elite


Netzteil: 400Watt BeQuiet


Grafikkarte: 8800GT mit Arctic Accelero





sowie:





Sennheiser PC150


Cherry Keyboardtatsentastatur





Alles zusammen, incl Headset/Tastatur VHB350€


Bezahlung bei Abholung, kein Versand.





Komme aus dem Kreis Stuttgart und bin bereit entgegen zu kommen


----------



## d-Fame (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [V] PC mit Intel CPU, 8800GT, BeQuier NT, 4 GB RAM, X-Fi, Gigabyte MB und Zubehö*

Würdest du auch Einzelteile Verkaufen?
So dürften die Chancen auf Verkauf auch drastisch steigen 

Ich hätte Interesse an Mainboard und eventuell Arbeitsspeicher ( 2x2gb? Marke? Modell? ).


----------



## Longtom (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [V] PC mit Intel CPU, 8800GT, BeQuier NT, 4 GB RAM, X-Fi, Gigabyte MB und Zubehö*

Falls Einzelverkauf hätte ich Interesse an der CPU .


----------

